# Expensive shotgun



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

I saw a new, over-under Beretta shotgun at the Bass Pro Shop at Memphis for $82,000+ I forgot to take a picture, but wonder why it would cost those pretty pennies? For sure it has beautiful wood, silvery looking receiver, no gold and I did not see any diamond! 
The BPS at Memphis aka the Pyramid, is quite a place!


----------



## muney pit (Mar 24, 2014)

Depends, but allt of thise kind of shotguns are custom made to the shooter thats buying it. As in like a tux or clothing. The stocks are of the best woods and all the lengths and angles are made by hand to fit the owner. All this is done mostly over seas in London Germany Belgium. The engraving on some of the guns ive seen are works of art. Not the machine stamped or shallow engraving we have here in the States but rather deep 3d engravings that you can feel as much as see. In the end it still shoots a 20ga, or 12ga like any other shotgun but it does have its place. Much like the $100,000 dollar cell phones you see rich people have. Like its beneth them to buy one at a local store or something. But hey, its there money and they can apend it how ever they want


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

I seen a holland $ holland rifle made for teddy Roosevelt used on his Africa trip 250k bargin priced to sell . The in graving was one of a kind ... Also drillings go for crazy amounts !


----------



## texasislandboy (Apr 28, 2012)

about 5 years ago I was shooting a gun that was worth more than my truck. Sold it and bought a boat. Still have a few nice guns but sold alot to feel my fish funds.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It was most likely one of Beretta's SO guns. All SO guns are hand built in the SO shop. Most likely a true side lock. 

I used to shoot a Beretta ASE-90 skeet gun. It was the last production gun built in the SO shop. It was too expensive to build for the intended market so they were replaced with the DT-10.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

It's the engraving and the custom fit, but mostly engraving. We use to sell a gun for $3,500 and the engraved model of the same exact gun would sell for $28,000 TO $35,000.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Check out this list of used guns at Westley Richards.

http://wrusedguns.com/guns/shotguns

TH


----------



## SR-113 (Jun 23, 2015)

Yep probably a SO5 Beretta


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Must b nice to get close enough to read the price tag, one of the worst beatings I ever had was for picking up a $14,000 H & H double. I got even thoughntaking SWMBO purse shopping without my wallet her plastic was expired (I went fishing until she recovered)*


----------



## mrsh978 (Apr 24, 2006)

Go to a pigeon shoot - you'll see the high stickered o/u s.


----------



## Rebel_Ray (Jan 31, 2015)

Go check out a perazzi, zoli, kreighoff, or kohlar. You can run a kreighoff k80 up to $70,000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I was in San Antonio Tuesday picking up my Krieghoff K-20 ( thank you Honey!) and saw a beautiful K-80 with gold accents for $85,000. Bullino style engraving of a lab with a bird in his mouth. I think the wood set was $7000. 

I have a Perazzi MX-2000 in my store on consignment for a paltry $11,000.


----------



## Bryan24 (Aug 31, 2010)

**** and i thought my browning citori was expensive.... doesn't come close to these


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

The guys that shoot sporting clays and pigeons blow my mind!!! I shoot every now and then with a guy that shot something like 26,000 registered targets last year.... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

It's a disease. 

I shoot skeet 3 days a week with my buddies. I'm way past my prime for registered shooting but I enjoy the camaraderie and a cold beer after the guns are put away.


----------

